# Used SAGE Bambino Plus Accessories



## coffeecrossing (May 2, 2021)

Hello! I bought a used SAGE Bambino Plus for a fantastic price but it's not come with all the accessories and I have a couple of questions...

- I want to keep this thing in great condition but it's not come with a cleaning disc and I can't find one in stock that fits!

Does anyone know where I can find a 54mm one, please? And if it's a metal blanking disc, do I need powder rather than tablets?

Is it just standard descaler I need? And are they the two main 'cleaning things' I need to do? Black flushing and descaler?

- Baskets! So, it's come with a dual wall but I've got a decent grinder so I'd like single wall basket. Does any 54mm basket do the job?

- How often do I replace the water filter?

- Do I need a 'decent' tamper or does a cheaper 54mm one do the same job?

Apologies for all the newbie questions! Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

coffeecrossing said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a 54mm one, please? And if it's a metal blanking disc, do I need powder rather than tablets?


 It's rubber and use tablets. Sage one sold out, this one is on Amazon and would do:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MacMaxe-Backflush-Disk-Food-Grade-Compatibility/dp/B08LP68X6D/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=54mm+cleaning+disc&qid=1619950622&sr=8-4



coffeecrossing said:


> - Baskets! So, it's come with a dual wall but I've got a decent grinder so I'd like single wall basket. Does any 54mm basket do the job?


 I wouldn't buy any one, get the Sage one.



coffeecrossing said:


> How often do I replace the water filter?


 You should be using bottled or some kind of filtered water so you can stretch that out reasonably far I think (every 2-3 months maybe. Search forum, there's more informed people than me with that knowledge). Tap water would be every month for sure, but tap water will kill the machine unless you are really on the ball with maintenance. In fact I don't think anyone uses tap water. Search the forum, I can't remember if it's 100% no (I feel like it is), or you can get away with it with very high maintenance. I've never used tap water in my Sage. In London it's so hard you wouldn't risk it.



coffeecrossing said:


> Do I need a 'decent' tamper or does a cheaper 54mm one do the same job?


 Get a decent one, it is the biggest bang for buck upgrade in the beginning over that Sage one. No need to go crazy, this is what I and many people on the forum went for, a nice Motta. They're well made and excellent value:

https://blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/tampers/products/motta-53mm-flat-bottom-wood-and-metal-tamper


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

coffeecrossing said:


> Is it just standard descaler I need? And are they the two main 'cleaning things' I need to do? Black flushing and descaler?


 Descaler buy Puly Caff on Amazon. Backflushing/'cleaning cycle' use Cafiza tablets, also on Amazon.


----------



## coffeecrossing (May 2, 2021)

CocoLoco said:


> It's rubber and use tablets. Sage one sold out, this one is on Amazon and would do:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/MacMaxe-Backflush-Disk-Food-Grade-Compatibility/dp/B08LP68X6D/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=54mm+cleaning+disc&qid=1619950622&sr=8-4


 Thank you for all the advice! I went for the nice tamper you sent.

With the rubber disc, sorry, I mean would a metal one work and if so, would I just use powder rather than a tablet.

I didn't want to spend £10 on a bit of rubber 🤣


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

coffeecrossing said:


> I mean would a metal one work


 Aah I see. Could do I suppose. I've only ever used the rubber one but the principle is the same. Puly Caff do powder I think.

See if Sage get the rubber ones back in? They're £4 something on the Sage website.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Powder can be used with the rubber disks. Puly tablets can be used as well.


----------



## coffeecrossing (May 2, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Powder can be used with the rubber disks. Puly tablets can be used as well.


 Thank you 👍🏼

I'm really struggling to pull anything near a decent shot. I've got a tamper and awaiting scales - hoping this is the current missing piece!

However, I'm using a 1 cup dual wall basket and as I'm probably not ready for a single wall basket, wanted a 2 cup dual wall.

Do you know where I could find one, please? The Sage website is perpetually out of stock of everything and on eBay they're all from China with long shipping times.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll find Sage Breville baskets on Amazon.

Being able to use single wall baskets is dependent on the grinder you use. The dual wall are for preground but can also be used for beans that just wont grind correctly.

When to change the filter and other aspects are covered in the manual. This is it if you didn't get one, or Sage site if the link doesn't work.

https://www.sageappliances.com/content/dam/sage/uk/en/assets/miscellaneous/instruction-manual/espresso/BES500-instruction-manual.pdf

In some areas of the country water is so hard the filter may not keep scale at bay. Sage engineers did go around suggesting people descaled monthly. That might still be a good idea on the thermothingy machines even with the new filter. Just keep the filter in cold fresh water while it's being done. Really Sage should provide a water hardness test strip with all of their machines but I don't think they do. If it gives a reading of 5 or close best either soften it or use certain brands of bottled water as mentioned in some manuals. Pour over filters don't soften. That corresponds to 450ppm, 25d,45f. So if Sage have it right the new filter should be ok for 40l of water if hardness is <=350ppm. They say replace the filter every 3 months of after 40l of water. The Bambino tells people when to descale. Don't own one so have no idea how often it comes on. I'd have thought when the filter is changed would be a good idea unless it asks for one sooner.

Some one buys a refurb though. Going on my experience with one, different model and type I'd suggest weekly for a while. Scale may be the reason it became one.

Amazon has gone a bit silly on Puly descaler so have gone back to who I did use - he ships promptly. One of the good guys. I have no connection but have bought several things of him.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401817647577


----------



## coffeecrossing (May 2, 2021)

Thank you, you're really helpful. I've only got a Timemore C2 to grind my beans so I think I'll need to stick with the dual wall basket! 😬

I live in Suffolk - very hard water. So I've bought Tesco Ashbeck to use instead.

It just seems that the basket and the cleaner disc is so expensive everywhere!

I'll grab some of that descaler.

I'm choking the machine OR it's pulling too fast. But I thought that a a dual wall basket would sort the issue of my grind... I'm having a nightmare but sure I'll get there.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I would have thought the Tinemore would do at least a moderate grind job. What beans are you using a link might help.


----------



## coffeecrossing (May 2, 2021)

ajohn said:


> I would have thought the Tinemore would do at least a moderate grind job. What beans are you using a link might help.


 I've been using https://www.crudedrinks.co.uk/product-page/brazil-saõ-lucas-single-origin

and just got a bag of https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/products/copy-of-swiss-water-premium-decaf-blend

I've used both with my AeroPress and they taste great, just can't seem to dial them in.


----------



## Piuzzo Steve (Apr 26, 2021)

coffeecrossing said:


> Thank you, you're really helpful. I've only got a Timemore C2 to grind my beans so I think I'll need to stick with the dual wall basket! 😬
> 
> I live in Suffolk - very hard water. So I've bought Tesco Ashbeck to use instead.
> 
> ...


 I got a set of four baskets (2 each of single & dual wall) off eBay for £20.

They are for sale here; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363394417215?hash=item549bfec23f:g:lz0AAOSwI9lgnNma

The seller, XS Items, has been the subject of debate on here from what I've read. However, for accessories I would imagine you're in safe hands.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

XS sell what they say they sell with terms and conditions. They meet them I know from using them.

If some one buys a machine of them I'd suggest descaling weekly for a while. Refurbs on Sage it seems often need that but it can be difficult to find out if all has been removed. Some will just be returns. It's hard to know so a matter of luck.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Shameless tout but once my dual boiler arrives hopefully this week then all my Sage 54mm accessories will be going in the classified for anyone interested. Off the top of my head:

Spare OEM baskets

Spare OEM portafilter

Motta distributor tool

Crema Coffee dosing cup

Portafilter funnels (metal one and plastic one works with grinder)

Sage Grinder Pro

MyWeigh coffee scales with timer

and probably other bits and pieces.


----------

